# Is amateur racing worth the risk?



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

I started racing this year after being a bike "enthusiast" for many years

I am a little bike crazy - like I am sure many of you are, and I now own 5 bicycles and 0.5 cars (I bought the car that my wife drives)

I like to think I have a climber's physique, and I also like to think I might have some potential talent doing hilly road races 

One thing I do know is that I am not very talented at crits - I am terrified of being in the pack and tend to get pushed back towards the back - not because of fitness - more because of terror

I raced in a Cat 5 race this weekend - no crashes, but there was a bad crash in the Masters (where I will be racing once I get out of the 5s) with several riders ending up in the hospital, including several very seasoned riders

I know that I will never race P/1/2

I would like to race - but I am not sure that I can in good conscience justify the risk 

Interested in everyone's thoughts

Thanks


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Amateur racing is "worth" nothing, unless you place consistently. You either enjoy the competition, adrenaline, and suffering, or you don't. 

If you're terrified of crits, you probably also won't like descending in a pack, and you're likely to get spit off the back. You might be more of a TT guy. 

In my case, I enjoyed doing crits, the more technical the course the better. I was definitely in a few crashes, though. I'm not great in the hills, and did not enjoy the extended suffering of road races, especially if I got dropped on the first big climb.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

I believe this is a sincere question, but I don't know that another person's thoughts on it are very important to your decision. First, what do you think the risks are? The risk of "crashing" is too poorly defined to really mean anything. I've lost a lot of skin in crashes, and I have permanent (or very, very long-term) scarring and bruising from crashes. We've all heard about broken collarbones and sometimes head injuries. All of those things (and more) are possible, but I couldn't tell you what the odds are. I've also been hit twice by cars training (both drivers were 100% at fault and even though I'm looking for idiocy, I could definitely not have foreseen the actions of at least one of them)---I'm not sure how that factors into your question about racing.

But I keep doing it, because I enjoy riding my bike, and racing, as much as I enjoy anything other than the company of my wife and child. And yes, getting hit by a car made me question whether I'm not acting like I enjoy riding my bike even more than that . . . . I suppose I've asked myself the question of whether it's "worth" it, but I've never seriously entertained the idea that I'd stop. I, do, though, try to exercise some amount of care, and there have certainly been times that I did not take a gap that I was 75% likely to squeeze through, or times when my breakaway gets caught late in a wet crit and I pass on contesting a bunch finish.

Edit to add: And "justify" to whom? To yourself? To a spouse? Very different questions.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

I have been doored before on a training ride

I ride my bike to work every day

I guess I have come to grips with these activities and consider them safe, although I do go out of my way to ride through quiet neighborhoods on my commute, and rarely train outside except early on Sat/Sun morning

My perception is that racing - especially in a crit - is more dangerous than these activities 

Please correct me if I am wrong 

Thanks


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

WEG said:


> My perception is that racing - especially in a crit - is more dangerous than these activities


Meh. How many riders have you seen here admit they were seriously hurt in a crit? How many riders have been hit by a car? Unless you spend all of your time on the trainer, you really can't completely avoid risks. 

There are still crashes in RRs. Though not serious, there were a few in my RR last weekend. 

Crits aren't for everyone, but I wouldn't hold to the idea that you can just avoid doing Cat 5 crits and eventually do masters. 

I'd agree if you have a climber's build to find some hilly races. I like hills and TTs much more than crits, but I'm still planning on doing a crit or two...or three this summer, perhaps more.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Why is everyone so scared of getting hurt?
Not slamming anybody but I just find it a little odd. 
How many football players are scared that they might get hurt? They go to the ground on every play. Soccer- don't play it somebody might kick you. Hockey- you are gonna get hit with a stick(or punched in the face).

Some of the most fun times I have ever had have been at the risk of peril.

Live or crawl under your desk and dream, just sayin.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

WEG said:


> I would like to race - but I am not sure that I can in good conscience justify the risk


What are your feelings on motorcycle riding? For regular road use (not racing), it's 34X more dangerous than bicycling? How about snowmobiling? Lots of deaths every year. Life is full of choices. If you think racing is too risky, you would not be alone, but you're the only one who can decide whether it's worth the risk.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

HIMEHEEM said:


> Why is everyone so scared of getting hurt?
> Not slamming anybody but I just find it a little odd.
> How many football players are scared that they might get hurt? They go to the ground on every play. Soccer- don't play it somebody might kick you. Hockey- you are gonna get hit with a stick(or punched in the face).
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree with the conclusion and, like you, have had some fun times (on bikes and skis) at real risk of peril. But when football players take off the pads and play at 50 kph on tarmac, then I'll consider that a valid comparison.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

WEG said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I raced in a Cat 5 race this weekend - no crashes, but there was a bad crash in the Masters
> 
> ...


I'm a commuter. I ride against cars, city buses and trucks on city streets. I would gladly match up against a Sanctioned Cycling Event organized by fellow cyclists and everyone on the same page then a City Bus.

I think ...over all?

Racing against racers is more safe.

Your Mileage May Very [what ever the hell that actually means? No clue]


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Undecided said:


> I absolutely agree with the conclusion and, like you, have had some fun times (on bikes and skis) at real risk of peril. But when football players take off the pads and play at 50 kph on tarmac, then I'll consider that a valid comparison.


Dunno, Ive played ball with pads and gotten off the bike at speed. I can tell you I called louder for mommy while I was wearing pads. 
Getting hurt hurts, regardless of how it is accomplished.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

If you think about it, physical risk might not be the decisive factor. It might be time commitment. You probably won't get hurt really bad--very few racers do. You probably will spend a lot of time on your bike separate from your wife and family. This can be a real risk.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Reynolds531 said:


> You probably will spend a lot of time on your bike separate from your wife and family. This can be a real risk.


There's a lot of gloomy truth to this, unfortunately. Despite being technically a hobby, there's a lot of training required to stay competitive, even in Cat 5.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

*Risk adverse*

Thanks for the comments

To put things in perspective - I would agree that I do tend to be risk adverse

There are many things I enjoy that don't require significant risk

I enjoy skiing and playing soccer, but would not ride a motorcycle or play football (especially now that there is all this information about football and head trauma)

I have decided to try racing and I have done two cat 5 crits recently 

I couldn't imagine focusing on time trials - the road racing seems so much more exciting 

In terns of the training hours - that is a risk as well - riding to and from work helps with that and the early AM training rides helps as well

In fact, three kids have pretty much kept me from racing as I have been unwilling to spend alot of time traveling to races etc


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

of the races that I do, I think the crits are safer. road races on one lane roads can be quite scary.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Only you can answer your question. If you're not comfortable in packs, I'd focus on TT's. Being efficient and comfortable in the group is essential in both crits and road races. The only way to get more comfortable in the group is to practice, find some fast group rides and go for it.

You can get hurt.
You're not going get rich racing cat 5
You'll become a better rider
You'll learn a lot about yourself
You'll have a ton of fun
You'll spend a lot of time away from your family
You'll achieve a level of fitness that's hard to get to without competition
You may end up missing some of your other hobbies
Your neighbors may get mad because your yard is neglected.

There are tons of other factors too. You have to decide how they weigh for your situation. Also, talk your family. When I started racing I gave my wife permission to pull the rip cord on the time commitment at any time, after a few years she'd had enough and that was the end of my racing "career".

Not sure I added anything new to the discussion, but my wife is watching some horrid show on TV, so I'm typing.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Creaky - why do you say crits are safer?

The race I did this weekend was in a park on a one lane road - it was quite scary but was technically considered a crit because of the distance

Are most RR on one lane roads?

@godot - one reason I decided I wanted to race is because I have been riding one of the fast group rides for several years 

I am often keeping pace with guys who race all the time 

I am very comfortable riding with other riders in a group ride


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

This happened at a local race. Scary stuff.

http://www.thespec.com/News/Local/article/747299


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Not for me. I won't go into the reasons, but it's not competition related. I've competed in other sports and have won some major championships. I know what it takes to get to that level. No need to kid yourself, it's a tremendous amount of work, time, effort, work, time, effort, more work, time, effort, and a bunch of money.

I'm not going to race. My 8yo son seems interested. So he might at some point.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

at the amateur level it's all about whether you enjoy it or not - there's no question there's a significant risk. If you race a lot the fact is you are going to crash (my back no longer tans because I have large scars across most of it from 25 years of racing). I'm not a big fan of crits and don't do many anymore - if you want a competitive element to racing, you could think about time trialing. Many areas have a monthly series - it's a good way to compete without the pack element.


----------



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

Two weeks ago I was in a crash during a road race. It was a Masters 4/5 field. A large field sprint at the finish. I was totally wiped out by the rider on my right. He took me out as I was passing him. He was relegated to the back of the pack. I received an ambulance ride to the hospital, broken scapula and clavicle. Have not had a fun time the last two weeks. I have a family and a job, now I am left wondering if I will race again. I always accepted that I might go down due to some accident, but I feel I was taken out on purpose by this clown. If I can't trust the other riders to have some feelings of self preservation I have, then I don't want to race with them.

But, I reserve the right to change my mind as time passes and wounds heal


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

it is always worth doing it. sure you might crash and hurt yourself, but that physical pain will be nothing compared to getting old and wishing you'd raced when you were younger. You will crash racing, but it will most likely just bit a little road rash that makes you look cool.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Weg,

How old are you?

During this year of racing (my first), my observation is that masters riders, especially 50+, are generally better bike handlers all around, than a typical cat5 field, and less likely to crash.

The old guys are less squirrelly and calmer. But don't equate that with 'slower'. Masters crit races are usually longer, average speeds are same or higher (25-27 mph), but _maybe_ fewer, crazy explosive attacks.

I'm also finding 30+ 4/5 races, when held, seem a bit 'safer' than plain cat5.

No guarantees.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

HIMEHEEM said:


> Dunno, Ive played ball with pads and gotten off the bike at speed. I can tell you I called louder for mommy while I was wearing pads.
> Getting hurt hurts, regardless of how it is accomplished.



Rugby - American Football without the girly pads and conehead helmets. Suck it up sissies! :thumbsup:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Something like the low-key hill climb series is the perfect solution for a risk-adverse racer wannabee with a climber's physique. This series has mostly mass starts, some small group starts and usually an individual time-trial. If you crash, which is pretty unlikely, it is going to be at a slow speed. Perhaps there is something like this near you.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

WEG said:


> ...My perception is that racing - especially in a crit - is more dangerous than these activities
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong...


I don't have any proof, but I would say you're wrong. 

I've crashed in races plenty of times. I've only been hit by a car once -- 30+ mph from behind, I never saw it coming. I've been lucky to escape broken bones in either scenario, but how I survived getting hit from behind I'll never know.

Don't get me wrong, I don't enjoy crashing. But road rash isn't such a big deal to me any more. I feel like every day I ride my bike to the commuter train and back I'm risking my life.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Why the hatred of crits? I saw guys (and girls) much more messed up in a road race last weekend than in any crit.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

kbiker3111 said:


> Why the hatred of crits? I saw guys (and girls) much more messed up in a road race last weekend than in any crit.


crits are fast and require excellent bike handling when in a pack making a hard turn. they almost always turn into sprintfests and as a racer i found them to be boring. the best crits have beer prims!


----------



## BooBah (Aug 16, 2009)

Only you can decide that. No offense, but guys like you that think they're going to come out of the 5s and go straight to Masters events make these events more dangerous (for the time that you're still in the race). If you aren't confident in a pack (much less scared) and have limited experience the last thing anyone needs is for you to get in the mix with faster, stronger, and more experienced racers.

I'm actually with the poster that thinks crits are safer. During road races guys will relax and get complacent. That's when you get guys touching wheels and all manner of goofiness. Further, a field sprint at the end of a road race is just as, if not more dangerous than one in a crit.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

196nautique said:


> ... I always accepted that I might go down due to some accident, but I feel I was taken out on purpose by this clown ...


You honestly think he crashed you on purpose? In a 4/5 race? Harsh.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

It is probably safer than driving to the race. More fun to participate than watch as well. Having confidence is key.

Deciding if it is worth it is up to you.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm not sure that one type of race is really safer than another, at least among mass-start races. The styles can be very different, though, and getting comfortable with shoulder-to-shoulder turns at speed is certainly more important for technical crit riding.

For what it's worth, you will get better at agressive pack riding if you do it enough. But for you to enjoy crit riding -- at least technical crits -- you need to accept that challenge, not dread it. After all, amateur racing is only worth it because it's fun.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Crits are too dangerous and TTs are too boring? Can't be too picky or you'll sit at home wishing there was a race you could enjoy. If you don't like the big pack aspect of crit racing, try to form or be part of a breakaway. Who knows, it might work. 

With regards to climbing races, keep in mind that what goes up must come down. If you think crits are unnerving, try descents at 60mph!!!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

OP: Hey wanted to add if you have to ask if something is worth the risk, maybe it's not time for you to start. Just a thought.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for all of the comments!

Just to clarify

I am a long time biking enthusiast 

I have pretty solid bike handling skills - although racing requires new skillsets that I am trying to aquire

I am pretty excited to try racing and I have been following a training plan based on the Cyclists Training Bible and my fitness has never been better

I have done two Cat 5 races this season 

The first race I was in the winning break, finishing last in the break

The second race I tried to get a break going but failed after several attempts and finished in the pack

At the second race there was a bad crash in the Masters field - several teamates with alot more race experience went done, one with two broken ribs and a broken scapula

At 45 racing will never replace my day job

So - just trying to come to grips with the risk reward equation

I guess I have enjoyed it so far but not sure I have enjoyed it "break a bone" enjoyed it!


----------



## PhysioJoe (May 6, 2008)

My emergency room bills from going to a concert last year were over 12k. From my only crash in a bike race: about a grand.

You say you'll never race 1/2, and most people will not...however this is why I race. I'm a cat3, often doing 1/2/3 races, because I want to compete against the (locally) best. 

The aggressive racing in these races can be mind-blowing, but at least everyone has the skills to back it up. 
-Physiojoe


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

WEG said:


> Thanks for all of the comments!
> 
> At 45 racing will never replace my day job


The real trick is to join a local club and race their "club races" during the week days or week ends. Around here we have several clubs that throw together a 10 mile TT once a week, an industrial park criterium [closed circuit] and group rides with pursuits. The group rides with the pursuits are the best actually for gathering familiarity with real world road racing. You go out in 4's, 2 minutes down from each group over a road course in the countryside. You try to work on catching each group. 

The bike handling comes second to riding in close proximity, choreographing pulls at the front, negotiation wind directions and which side to echelon the pace line... etc. I think it's the "riding closely together" concept that aids the training benefits.

Anyway, if you have a club or a local cycling "school" I'd be into that like peanut butter to the roof of the mouth of an elephant.

Focus on trying to ride with other riders regardless [training wise].


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

rkj__ said:


> http://www.thespec.com/News/Local/article/747299



Hmmm... Not far from where the 2003 World Championships were and where I was born. Are you from the Hamilton area?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If you have to ask...........the answer is no.

You've already decided, so go do a Triathlon.

Mass start racing ain't for the faint of heart.

(if you ain't crashin', you ain't really racin')


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> If you have to ask...........the answer is no.
> 
> You've already decided, so go do a Triathlon.
> 
> ...


you'll know if you're cut out for it when after you crash your first thought is whether your bike is OK - bodies heal, broken frames last forever...


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Other hobbies of mine have been (until cycling completely took over a few years ago) rock/big wall/alpine climbing, and skydiving. So, to me, yes, the risk is worth it. In skydiving, the result of an error is probably death, so a broken collarbone doesn't seem all that bad. I do what I can to stay out of trouble (don't overlap wheels if I can avoid it) and stay as alert as possible at all times. Quick reaction, but not over-reaction, has saved me from joining a few crash scenes.

Tonight was the local unsanctioned after work race. It combines the unpredicability of a few sketchy riders with the added danger of completely open roads - one that is frequented by 18 wheelers. Good times.


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

I train on the road but only race expert and endurance off road. I did 2 road races and both had bad crashes. I can't afford to get hurt, I have a job that requires me to be on my feet and do physical work. I have seen way too many of my friends get hurt bad in road races and crits. If you are worried about getting hurt give mountain biking or cross a try. The speeds are slower and it's up to you how much risk you want to take.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Only you can weight the risk/reward for yourself.

But if there's any doubt I'd say stay away from it.

There's a fine line between confident and stupid......but if you don't have the confidence that's when things seem to happen. That's my experience from hockey anyway. I played on the edge for years with no issues.......but as soon as I started to evaluate the risk and think about it I lost a little confidence and that's when I started getting banged up.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

17th racing season. Crashing sucks and there are definitely risks associated with the sport. But there are also risks associated with simply riding on the open road, as well as many other things in life. Me, I am road race guy because it suits my physiological makeup more than criteriums. So in my advancing years I do not race criteriums as frequently as when I was younger. Part of that might be the crash factor, but to be honest the worst crashes I have been in have been during road races and also the worst crashes I have seen have been in road races. Criterium crashes are usually corner pileups, someone slides out, another guy slides and maybe a couple of guys over the bars. Road rash, maybe a clavicle or scaphoid with bad luck. Road racing crashes that happen on fast descents, especially when the pack is bunching up, those are the worst ones. High speed, lots of flying obstacles and many riders going down.

Crash avoidance tip in criteriums....when the guy in front of you loses it he is going to slide to the outside of the corner. When the race is full-on single file and the corners are getting sketchy for traction, staying slightly to the inside of the guy in front is safe thing.


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 7, 2007)

To the O.P.. If your going to quit racing better do it quick. Once you get used to it you'll have a hard time staying away. Group rides and other stuff just won't do it for you anymore.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes. There is always the chance that you crash. Why worry about that so much that you don't do something? So what if you crash. Get back up and go at it again. It may just be me but I would much rather take my chances (chances of which I admittedly kinda like) and see what happens then sit back play it safe and look back and regret not trying.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Try mountain bike racing. I know I know this is RBR. But if your questioning if road racing is for you then I would say its not. I do both and mountain racing can be a little harry at the start. It usually thins out and you don't have to worry so much about getting taken out. And they almost never end in a sprint. Its all about how strong you are and your bike handling skill. Some times if your not doing so well its nice to let the fast guys go. You end up in the no mans land between the fast guys and the slow guys. You can almost ride a whole race alone.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

pulser955 said:


> Try mountain bike racing. I know I know this is RBR. But if your questioning if road racing is for you then I would say its not. I do both and mountain racing can be a little harry at the start. It usually thins out and you don't have to worry so much about getting taken out. And they almost never end in a sprint. Its all about how strong you are and your bike handling skill. Some times if your not doing so well its nice to let the fast guys go. You end up in the no mans land between the fast guys and the slow guys. You can almost ride a whole race alone.



That's what I do. It is a good way to gain bike handling skills since an MTB race is more about skill and the knowledge of yourself. Ive heard that MTB racing is like crit racing in the way that things can happen at any split second and if you're not paying enough attention you will go down. Plus MTBing is a good way to build strength and endurance through the winter. I ride a MTB through the winter and on crumby days for training.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

HIMEHEEM said:


> Why is everyone so scared of getting hurt?
> Not slamming anybody but I just find it a little odd.
> How many football players are scared that they might get hurt? They go to the ground on every play. Soccer- don't play it somebody might kick you. Hockey- you are gonna get hit with a stick(or punched in the face).
> 
> ...


Sure, you can live in fear or go out and ride. I agree.

However, I played competitive sports from the time I was 6-22. While I was aware of the possibility of getting hurt, it wasn't often much of a concern. Just comes with the territory. 

We are talking about crashing and the fear I've felt before some near misses in fast groups rides trumps anything I felt on an athletic field. For me it is simply the fact that I think you can do a lot more damage to yourself on a bike going 35 mph with 15 people around and cars on the road than you'll ever do on a football field. (sure paralysis has occurred, but quite rare)

I think all athletes live knowing they might get hurt. But for me, sports left me bumped and bruised, for the most part. A bike crash at high speeds on an open road - I just keep my fingers crossed that it will also be bumps and bruises, but the fact is you can go face first into pavement, hit your head, get run over by other riders, or get run over by a car. For those of us past the carefree days of youth sports, having families and more responsibilities certainly factors into the fear of crashing on a bike. So does getting hit or run over by a car.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies 

Still planning to race so I guess I still think it is worth the risk 

There was an interesting Fitness Q&A on Cycling news that addressed some of these subjects:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/cyclingnews-fitness-q-and-a-april-14-2010


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Had a RR last weekend and there were a lot of crushes, though most in the Cat 4 race. Nobody had to be hauled away in an ambulance, but I saw a Giant TCR of some sort that snapped in half. A friend of mine touched a wheel in the TTT and hit the ground pretty hard and fast.


----------



## Powershot (Sep 18, 2004)

To answer the OP, racing is the reason for training. However, at least in my ratio of broken bones to race events, road races will always be more dangerous than crits. Feed zones, potholes, yellow line rules, riders looking around and general inattentiveness will cause more crashes than a fast corner. 
The more technical the crit the safer as well.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I can't believe no one's really suggested cyclocross. 

Besides TTs, 'cross is one of the safer disciplines of cycling. The speeds are slower (10-20 MPH) and mostly off-road on a closed grassy or muddy course. Crashes are a common occurrence, but nearly all the time, you're getting back up and back into the race. Sliding out in a muddy corner doesn't hurt; sliding out on a paved corner hurts like hell. 

I've only seen one person go home in an ambulance from a 'cross race and it was because he unwisely tried bunnyhopping a log without a helmet before the race, crashed, and got knocked out. They called the ambulance as a precaution. He was fine and back at work the next day. 

Not to say that 'cross is completely safe -- I've seen a few broken collarbones, fingers, and twisted ankles. However, those incidents are very few and far between. 

Plus, 'cross is great fun and a great spectator sport. Bring the family and they can catch some good bike racing. I'll tell you this -- few things are more boring than being a spectator at a circuit road race or time-trial. 'Cross is a circus and a blast.

I guess I can sum it up like this -- I race road to train for 'cross.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

I think if you're 45 years old and don't want to do something, then don't do it. I mean if you want to only do a few road races every year - for whatever reason, just do that and who other than you ought to give a rip?


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

I think it is a little more complicated than that 

I am just starting to race so I am not sure really what I like and don't like 

Also - I am hoping that I will get more comfortable in the pack - that would certainly help my results if I can conserve some energy

Then again I had always assumed that a road race would be safer - many posters have indicated that crits are safer

The first crit I was in seemed very safe - wide open roads and gentle turns in a park

The second crit was shorter, and the roads were quite narrow so it seemed alot more sketchy

Thanks


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

A lot depends on the course. Some will be known to have a sketchy corner or two and some are known for being pretty uneventful from a crash perspective. If the course is wet, someone will probably slide out in a corner. Ask around and an experienced local racer can tell you which ones are relatively safe and which one they crashed in.


----------



## Dopamine (Jun 2, 2009)

pulser955 said:


> Try mountain bike racing. I know I know this is RBR. But if your questioning if road racing is for you then I would say its not. I do both and mountain racing can be a little harry at the start. It usually thins out and you don't have to worry so much about getting taken out. And they almost never end in a sprint. Its all about how strong you are and your bike handling skill. Some times if your not doing so well its nice to let the fast guys go. You end up in the no mans land between the fast guys and the slow guys. You can almost ride a whole race alone.


I will second this post - I race road, MTB, and cyclocross.

If you are at all worried about the danger of racing on the road then by all means give racing on the dirt a try. You can certainly still crash and get hurt but mountain bike and cyclocross races have very little time spent racing in a pack so you rarely have to worry about getting taken out in a big crash that happens in front of you. Both of these types of racing are also absolutely great for your fitness as there is little drafting and you are just on the gas around your anaerobic threshold the whole race. They both make you a beast of a time trialer and greatly improve your bike handling skills since you are constantly negotiating trail obstacles.

One you hone fitness and bike handling on the dirt you will have more confidence to race on the road.

Also, crit racing is less dangerous than it "seems" to a new racer if you can believe that. It seems crazy when you first start because the speed is so high and everyone is riding so close together but as you gain experience you figure out what is safe and what is not. And believe me I know how you feel - I remember getting dropped almost immediately in my first ever crit many years ago and thinking "this is crazy, what are these guys doing!" Within a few years I was a criterium racing junkie.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

Risk/reward is greatly affected by age/wisdom. That's why the percentage of teenagers speeding and taking risks behind the wheel of a car is so much higher than middle-age or older drivers.

With a wife and kids and a job and a mortgage and a greater understanding of the impact of a permanent injury on your life, most people become more risk averse.

I started racing motocross at age 18. Crashed 3 times and got run over in my first race. All I could think was THAT WAS GREAT LET'S DO IT AGAIN!!!

A compound fracture of the right tibia / fibula slowed me down for about a year, but then I was back up to full speed. Then it was my right knee, then a broken femur, then a crushed shoulder. Fortunately, all of those healed okay. The risk/reward still seemed worth it and I kept racing.

Then, at age 43, I broke a collarbone mountain biking. It did not heal correctly. Will never be the same. The ortho surgeon said "our bodies just don't heal as well when we get older and somethings that wouldn't be a big deal in your 20s or 30s can be a problem in your 40s". I quit motocross within about a year.

I love racing, so I took up mountain bike racing. I really enjoy mountain bike racing. Lower speeds, very little pack riding after the start, softer surface to land on if you go down. I also time trials. 

I've done a few crits but the risk/reward isn't there for me -- it is hard to put my life in the hands of a bunch of guys I don't know and can't depend on going straight or being rational. Maybe if I had started doing crits years ago and was more confident in a pack and knew more of the racers I was within inches of at high speeds I would enjoy it. But I started in my late 40s and the risk of serious or permanent injury outweighs the fun factor. My wife and kids depend on me. My own quality of life depends on my health.

So . . . +1 for mountain bike racing and time trialing!


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

For me if you've got a family depending on you, if your job is hanging by a thread because of the economy then risking your body isn't very bright. 

I'm a single 36 year old with money in the bank so I can throw caution to the wind. 

Over the years most of the wrecks that I've been involved in have always been caused by a careless rider and there's lots of these guys. I don't care what level you're riding there's always going to be a bonehead that shows up unprepaired, overdoses the effort and gets real sloppy. 

As for the risk the worst that I've had was a broken wrist and that was hitting the pavement at 45mph going downhill. At my age I can tell I don't heal as fast as I did when I was 30 and I try to avoid injuries at all cost. I still like to go fast, but these days I try to pull at the front and stay away from trouble. As for crits it's all about the course, scope the course out and if it looks cool ride it, if it's got a half mile section at 20% decline into a hard narrow corner then you'd better think twice about. 

For me there's too much macho crap talked on this forum. The human body is actually quite delicate. The guy that signs us in at our races is a former Cat 3....he's paralyzed from the waist down from a race crash a few years ago, he has a wife and daughter, things like that wake you up to reality.


----------



## Pdxplosif (Nov 28, 2009)

"For me there's too much macho crap talked on this forum. The human body is actually quite delicate. The guy that signs us in at our races is a former Cat 3....he's paralyzed from the waist down from a race crash a few years ago, he has a wife and daughter, things like that wake you up to reality."

It is startling to hear that incidents of immense and lasting injury do happen. but I might add, the element I find to be most inspiring about this story is, this man is still making an effort to be involved in the sport, races and the cycling community. 

overall, the best one can do in any given situation, whether it be a road race, or the drive to work is; to stay cognizant of our surroundings, and to maintain focus at all times. If I remunerate on the variety of ways in which i could get hurt or crash, I begin to lose focus on what Im actually trying to accomplish. so overall, it is foolish to get to worked up about inherent risk. It is also important to assess what you enjoy most about cycling. racing to me seems to be more "fix" oriented while general riding and training is more of an escape from the mundane daily routine. 

The last point I often remind myself of: 
The fear of the crash and the fall is far worse than the actual event. Broken bones are no fun but, the body takes everything in stride and we are equipped to deal with traumatic events. I remember the first time I broke my right clav. I heard the snap and the awkward pressure, but couldn't really place what had just occurred. For me to fantasize about such events before their occurrence is utterly unbearable.

so, bottom-line; 
There is always something to worry about and cycling can be your escape from that negative thought-process. Also, its late and im rambling.


----------



## speed metal (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it worth it?

Play the numbers, look at the ratio of the number of racers compared to the racers that crash and have to be hospitalized or break a bone. I have done 6 races this year and with the racers in my cat (4) and other cats I don't know of anyone having to go to the hospital due to a crash. Maybe Kentuckians have great bike handling skills.:idea:


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll second Dr. Who's suggestion. CX is a great place to start racing, get used to pack riding, and greatly improve your handling skills. You'll crash in CX but 98% of those crashes result in nothing more than a muddy skinsuit and pulling clumps of grass out of your helmet vents at the end of the day.


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

Read a lot of the posts but not all of them.

My perspective is if you are afraid, nervous, unsure then stay out of the races. You will be the cause of crashes. Yes there is risk and yes you can do everything right and get crashed out. That said you have to race with confidence and be the smart aggressor. 

I race in NYC/Brooklyn and this year has seen a rash of crashes, no pun intended. A teammate of mine went down in a sprint in the P/1/2/3 and broke 6 ribs, shattered his collarbone and punctured his lung. He is back racing. I broke my collarbone and I am back racing. I know of at least 6 broken collarbones, cracked pelvis and worse. By in large these are all experienced riders who are not reckless. It happens. All that said, even the worst of these crashes were not permanently disabling and all the riders are or will be back. If you want to race you may never crash but the possibility is real. If you race scared you will crash.

There is nothing wrong with just doing weekend rides and hammering with your friends. Racing is an obsession and requires total commitment in my humble opinion.


----------



## StevenG (Nov 19, 2005)

I gave up trying to race on the road a few years ago. I don't think it is worth the risk, I just cant trust others with my well being & health after getting caught up in a 30 mph crash. I was lucky and landed on top of another rider and only had severe road rash. I find XC MTB and Cyclocross much safer, yes there are many more crashes but slower speeds and more forgiving surfaces + much more room to handle your self and bike. Unless I'm getting paid to do it which isn't likely to happen I won't do anymore road. I also found many of the road courses used in my area to be unsafe imo.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Don't leave your house, it's a dangerous world out there... It's the only way to minimize the risks of life.


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

I think you can get hurt road biking at any time, racing or not. I have had three or four major crashes, non during a race, and most could avoided if I had been paying better attention. That being said, this sport is dangerous whether you race or not. I race because my fitness go to a level that I needed new challenges. Is it worth it? to me yes, but I also refuse to get into a sprint. For me it is enough to finish with the pack or a breakaway.


----------



## 151 (Apr 6, 2009)

Please go directly to the "craziest thing you have done" thread

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=224180&page=3






WEG said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I started racing this year after being a bike "enthusiast" for many years
> 
> ...


----------



## StevenG (Nov 19, 2005)

I agree you can get hurt anywhere any place. I accept all that, and if I wreck and it is my fault fine. In road racing with the big packs, riding so close together at high speed there is no room for error. And putting my life possibly in some strangers hand or being responsible that a small mistake I might make could hurt someone else, that is not for me anymore. I still roadride 90% of my time and love it. And liked roadracing when I did race it.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

StevenG said:


> I find XC MTB...much safer...



:lol:


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I find I get way more scared my the idiots on the interstate than I do by the idiots that race with me. Sure there are one or 2 dudes who are sketchy in the area but we know who they are. 

You can get hurt/killed/maimed doing just about anything... Play it safe and get killed by Skylab... Thats life. No one makes it out alive, aint that a b!tch...

At the same time, do what you want, its your life, live it as you want.


----------

